# Canon SD850 IS focusing problems



## iKokomo (May 17, 2014)

I am looking for a good camera to give a friend of mine (basically anything better then her cheapo plasticy "12 megapixel" awful camera 

I found this Canon PowerShot SD850 IS at a thrift store for 10 bucks and it seems to work perfectly except for one thing! 

When you try to focus on something past the widest angle (for example zoomed in even a little) it is always blurry! It seems to be stick in a macro mood permanently no matter what setting I press. (Ex. Turn off macro) It always focuses on a very close object.

What can I do to fix this? Can I reset the firmware or wipe an autofocus sensor clean? Or what? 

The pictures it takes (when it focuses) are great looking! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jayindhawan (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am using Canon SD850 and I am no where facing such kind of focusing problems. Please visit canon for more details.
[h=2][/h]


----------

